# BFP I think!!!!



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

hi Ladies

Its been such a long time since I have been on here,  After the first 6 months clomid didn't work we decided to have a break from it all and leave it 6 months.  Well had a dream last night that I was pregnant and decided to do a test this morning.  Got the test out thats been in my draw for a few months, did the business and 1 line came up in each window.  I'd only put the test in my draw and its in plain white foil so don't know which one it is and didn't have the instructions so I started thinking what if its not meant to be a line, what if its meant to be a +, so now I'm thinking what the ? why didn't i keep the instructions.  Down to the chemist I go and decided on the Clearblue. Well at least with reading these instructions I can see its says def need a +, Again did the business and a + came up. Now in total shock and disbelief.  The Blue horizontal line is a bit broken up but the vertical line, which is the one that shows your pregnant is clear as day.  Can this be real? Feel like AF is coming and she due about now, what if its wrong? 
oh god at work at mo and cracking up, can't concentrate on anything.  Keep thinking what if its wrong. 

Toni
x x x


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Toni

Im absolutly delighted for you, thats fantastic news.

My advice is, when i got BFP 1st time round, i felt exactly the same (what if this is wrong?) i was apprehensive about telling DH just in case.
I went to the docs that day to have my test confirmed by them and it was. I also felt as though i was taking my period big time and that feeling continues for the first fews weeks of preg. I had sore (.) (.) and i could smell very funny things others couldnt smell. Peeing alot and early in the morn..
Trust your result and Be delighted that you are gonna be a mum.

Angel83


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh my goodness hun, what a shock! 
I'd say you had a  there my lovely!   
Are you not on clomid then at all now? Sorry if am being a little dense 
I had 5 months of clomid and it sorted my cycle out, have been regular ever since, (not got a bfp but at least my cycle is regular).
Wow! What wonderful news!
Best get yourself to the doctors hun and take it from there 
HPT's don't usually give a false (+)but you can get a false (-) if there isn't enough hcg in your urine etc.

Wishing you all the best sweetheart, keep us posted 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi

No I'm on nothing now, I have the Clomid at home but we were moving and we just deciced to have a break from it all for a while.

Hope this gives you hope.

Good Luck 
x x


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi

I couldn't help myself and just went down the chemist and got a digital test.  Its a  
I can't believe we have been this lucky, I really thought it was never going to happen.
I'm in tears.

Good luck to you all for the future.  it can happen

Toni 
x x x


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Im soooooo happy for you both

Enjoy this early stage, realx and look after yourself...

Angel83


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

a big congratulations to you hun well done
lea-Anne xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Fantastic news hun, congratulations on your bfp!

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Congratulations on your BFP and a healthy nine months ahead


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Welll done hun


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Toni that is wonderful news hun ..heres to a happy and healthy 9 months for you x
Cat x


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank You all so much.

Miracles do happen.

Toni x x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Toni  on your 

Love Martine xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats hun on your BFP!

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Good luck chick. Great news


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations         

Oddly enough when i got my BFP a coule of years back it was dreams about being Pg that made me wonder    Odd way of finding out isn't it!

Have a happy and healthy 9 months  

Bekie


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hun i am soo pleased for you both i bet your both over the moon  and up there on that


----------



## abbeys1 (Apr 11, 2007)

WOW!!! HUGE CONGRATS!!!!
just been reading through the site, im fairly new, but everyone is so nice and to read this is just fantastic. it gives us all hope!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!
have a healthy happy pregnancy!!
Lots of luck

Abbeys1 x


----------

